# pins for samco



## Robert Effler (Jan 20, 2020)

I have an old Samco overarm router and I need template pins for the table. Any idea where I might source these?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A...
what is the thread size of the pins???


----------

